# Cleanest oil for fridge air compressor



## Authorleon (Mar 8, 2021)

I have a SECOP SC15MLX. 

I would like to know what is the best oil to use. I will be using this air compressor indoors, so some kind of high quality hygienic oil would be fantastic. And of course I will install an in-line air filter. 

Please can you let me know. I've drained out the fridge air compressor, I have left it upside down for 24-hour is in pretty much removed all the old oil. 

Thank you.


----------



## B Mann (Feb 14, 2021)

The compressor you posted uses R404a refrigerant. R404a uses a POE oil. I would stick with that to insure it will keep the pump lubed the same. I hope you measured how much oil you took from the pump so you can put the same amount back in. Do an internet search on POE oil and you should find it around.

I replied to your other post, thinking the compressor will be quiet but very small. Make sure the pump is mounted so it does not flip over, and do not over fill with oil, or it will try to suck up oil into the pump and cause damage.

Good luck and post how it turns out.


----------



## artemmaccarthy (Feb 22, 2021)

Agree. POE lubricant formulated specifically for use in refrigeration and air-conditioning compressors using HFC refrigerants like FreonR404A and Freon R507


----------

